# 0-10V über OPV auf 7-15V?



## babylon05 (25 Januar 2011)

Moin,

könnte mir jemand mal eine Schaltung mit el. Bauteilen zeigen, welche von der sm332 die 0-10V über einen OPV und Transistor auf 7-15V Ausgangsspannung bringt, als Hilsspannung stehen 24VDC zur Verfügung.
Leistung bei den 7-15V würden max. 4Watt sein.

mfg Babylon05


----------



## bimbo (26 Januar 2011)

Schon mal an ein programmierbares Netzteil mit Steuereingang gedacht?


----------



## babylon05 (26 Januar 2011)

*re*

nein, kannste mal ein Beispiel posten, was es da gibt?


----------



## bimbo (26 Januar 2011)

*google*

http://deutronic.com/stromversorgung-steuerbar/250c-watt-dips.htm


----------



## bimbo (31 Januar 2011)

Rückmeldung?


----------



## babylon05 (1 Februar 2011)

Habe ich jetzt bestellt, kostet zwar 360Euronen aber wenn ich sehen des Regelgeraet zu den Lueftern auch bei 260Euronen liegt war es mir das Wert.


----------

